# Quad Injections



## Cardinal (Feb 20, 2005)

A tough old man mentioned in a thread awhile back to do quad injections three fourths of the way up the quad dead center.  I have done 7 consecutive such injections alternating legs without a bit of residual discomfort the following days.

Just thought I would mention this and see if others find the technique to be as useful as I do?  It is nice not wondering whether or not I will have a limp in the coming week.


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2005)

I go about 1/4-1/2 way up right on the quad about an inch before it meets the hamstring.  I love quad injs !


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> A tough old man mentioned in a thread awhile back to do quad injections three fourths of the way up the quad dead center. I have done 7 consecutive such injections alternating legs without a bit of residual discomfort the following days.
> 
> Just thought I would mention this and see if others find the technique to be as useful as I do? It is nice not wondering whether or not I will have a limp in the coming week.


Well it's still working for me. I still have hugh lumps on my asss from those prior injections. Because of Prop and Tren I'm doing 2 low on the sides of the quads and 2 high 1" right of dead center. I have less problems with the higher ones with minor soreness for about 4-6 hrs and then it disappears. The lower ones take about a full 24 hrs for the soreness to go away.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 21, 2005)

I absolutely love quad injections.  I am gonna start hitting different spots on my quads so I don't have to inject in my ass anymore.  I only inject twice a week, so it won't be a prob.  There is always just minor soreness and it doesn't last long at all.  Plus it is right in front of you and you can easily use both hands.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I absolutely love quad injections. I am gonna start hitting different spots on my quads so I don't have to inject in my ass anymore. I only inject twice a week, so it won't be a prob. There is always just minor soreness and it doesn't last long at all. Plus it is right in front of you and you can easily use both hands.


 Do you just hit the outside of your quads or both inside and outside? I don't like the odd feeling angle of glute shots, so im trying to stick to mostly quad shots. There's an example of inner quad shots on spotinjections.com and im gonna try that in about an hour. Ill post how it goes.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Do you just hit the outside of your quads or both inside and outside? I don't like the odd feeling angle of glute shots, so im trying to stick to mostly quad shots. There's an example of inner quad shots on spotinjections.com and im gonna try that in about an hour. Ill post how it goes.


If we don't hear from you within the hour we'll assume it didn't go well and you're probably passed out somewhere


----------



## rontg (Feb 21, 2005)

stand up, put your hands at your sides on your quads, spread your fingers, inject between index and middle finger, heard that a few months ago, started using it and it work everytime, good luck, but eveyone has their own technique, i'm not saying this is the be all end all, just an idea


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 21, 2005)

As I posted a while back a good friend of mine who came by the house one night is a orthopedic surgeon. Im was telling him of the problems I was having with quad injections. He then pointed out to me where to do them. the area is 3/4 the way up you thigh 1" to the outside of dead center. Since i started this i've no longer have quad problems and enjoy them better then anywhere else.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Just shot on the inside of my quad and other than the pinch from the needle feeling more sharp, no problems at all.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> stand up, put your hands at your sides on your quads, spread your fingers, inject between index and middle finger, heard that a few months ago, started using it and it work everytime, good luck, but eveyone has their own technique, i'm not saying this is the be all end all, just an idea


Since I like to do 10-12 week runs of test prop, I have tired numerous quad injections and used some of the areas posted in this thread.  I usually still had bad soreness being its worst 2-3 days after the injection.  But then I found a spot, that is painless for me.  And that area is EXACTLY where you described above. Basically it is to the side, and maybe a 1/3 of the way up the thigh.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

prop can be some painful shit...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Playa , everybody got their own lil " sweet spots". I used to just go like Tough said and one day not really pay'n attention threw tha dart in a lil toward tha top of my thigh, well it was'nt that bad at all, some people tell me that kills'em, for me no prob. I also have moved a couple inches toward tha hamstring area without any pain. I found that it's give'n me many more options and much less scare tissue. WARNING: stay away from tha calves, you'll thank me for this one day.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, it seems like many people have trouble with calf shots.  In general the smaller muscle groups seem to be much more problematic understandably.  After one botched tricep shot, I don't think I will try it again.  I feel like some of the gear somehow drained/spread down into my forearm.  Much pain ensued.  I won't be trying calves anytime soon.  Same goes for biceps and traps.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 22, 2005)

anyone do lats, regularly? seems like a nice easy piece of meat to hit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> anyone do lats, regularly? seems like a nice easy piece of meat to hit.


 For some reason, im a little scared to inject into my lats. It's a real akward angle to hold a needle at if your injecting 2 cc's of oil and you would need someone to watch you aspirate.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 22, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> anyone do lats, regularly? seems like a nice easy piece of meat to hit.


OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 23, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> anyone do lats, regularly? seems like a nice easy piece of meat to hit.


Wow no way. I'm doing a jab every other day. lower left thigh, lower right thigh, upper left thigh and upper right thigh. The lower one from this Mexican prop stays sore for over a day. Mon's upper thigh jab--soreness gone in about 2 hrs. Better to me then 24 hrs from the lower. To each his own. Whatever feels better is the way to GO


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> For some reason, im a little scared to inject into my lats. It's a real akward angle to hold a needle at if your injecting 2 cc's of oil and you would need someone to watch you aspirate.


as far as the second person goes, i think my old lady is a bit of a masocist...
she's already asked if i would like her assistance with the shots.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 23, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> as far as the second person goes, i think my old lady is a bit of a masocist...
> she's already asked if i would like her assistance with the shots.


 One of my roommate's helps me with aspirating when im shooting into my glute, but other than that its all up to me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 24, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> One of my roommate's helps me with aspirating when im shooting into my glute, but other than that its all up to me.



glute shots are a pain in the ass no pun intended. They are the worst for aspirating on your own because its hard to twist around like that for me anyways.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> glute shots are a pain in the ass no pun intended. They are the worst for aspirating on your own because its hard to twist around like that for me anyways.


I feel ya , I don't play that shit either ! Peace n Love


----------

